# Reduced Recoil 7MM-08 or Standard .243?



## BonaireBuzz (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience in using the reduced recoil 7MM-08 from Remington (or other factory loads)?  I'm looking at a rifle for my kids and debating on whether it would be better for them to shoot a standard load .243 or the reduced recoil 7MM-08.  The one advantage in the 7MM-08 is the ability for move them up into more powerful rounds as they get older.  Thoughts?


----------



## badger (Aug 17, 2011)

How big are your kids?


----------



## GMORE (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure about the 7mm-08, but I had the same thought process with my 9 year old.  In your case, I like the idea of of going with the 7mm-08 reduced recoil.  He can grow into that round and gun.  I ended up going with the 30-30 reduced rocoil rounds and a youth stock on a marlin lever.
He has a slender build, but managed the recoil fairly well.  I was worried that he could not handle it, but he shot it once and wanted to shoot more. When he gets bigger, I can put the standard stock back on, and he can move to standard rounds.


----------



## ben300win (Aug 17, 2011)

Might try a Limbsaver recoil pad as well. You might not have to do a reduced recoil with the pad. My 10 year old daughter shoots a BAR in 338 win mag with one on and it is not too bad. She likes it better with the muzzle brake on though. I bought her a 243 to hunt with, but she may just skip right over that one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Either one will work because either one will kill deer even when the kids are big.  

Just because you CAN handle the recoil of a bigger rifle doesn't mean you need it to kill a deer.  The .243 will kill them all day long.  The only thing they are sacrificing is a little BC and therefore, some effective range.  But who kills their deer at 400+ yards anyways?


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a little prejudiced but a 243 is plenty imo , my next ar build will be a 243 . Especially if you handload, theres really not very much difference , not enough to notice


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 17, 2011)

I have 2 cals of rifle for hunting, 30'06 and 243.

I bought the 243 with the idea of deer here in GA. I use 100gr cor-lokt bullets. IMHO, it's more the enough for everything in ga except maybe bear and the larger hogs. I really like this cal as something different the my '06 and 12ga.

That being said, I really like BUT don't own the 708. The only reason is $$$ / wife * kid.  I think you can easily do standard loads in the 120gr weight class or reduced recoil remingtons in the 140gr class, and both loads should be good for a youngster or small frame shooter with no problem.

I would lean toward the 243 as a first choice, as it was mine even as adult. Get platform that offers the ability to change out the stock so that as your child grows to an adult, a new stock and the gun will be perfect when they are adults. Rem mdl7  would be great... Check the other vendors that base youth models on their standard platforms too... Fit of the gun is a bigger factor then the 2 cal choice you have.

Good luck to ya!!! Hope this helps.


----------



## BAR308 (Aug 17, 2011)

the reduced recoild 08 should be considerably less than the 243. i had an 08 and my kids had no prob with it with regular ammo. my six year old daughter shot my 308, 270, 243 and 08. we were plinking the other day with the 308 and they were using it with NO problem in the low recoil. the problem with low recoil is finding it. not always easy especially the 08. thats prob gonna be the hardest to find of all the low recoil ammo. either should work fine. ammo cost and availability need to be considered too. both will kill deer all day, imo. even regular 08 ammo is not always easy to find. i sold my 08 b/c i wasnt happy with the availability of the ammo. plus its pricey.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 17, 2011)

If it were me, I'd go with the 7-08 and let them practice with reduced recoil loads.  Then, I'd sight in with regular loads.  When they shoot at a deer, they aren't going to notice the extra recoil because they'll be so excited.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Aug 17, 2011)

The .260 Remington is what you want...(it's a 6.5mm-08)

Better bullet performance on deer sized game than the .243, but less recoil than the 7-08.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> If it were me, I'd go with the 7-08 and let them practice with reduced recoil loads.  Then, I'd sight in with regular loads.  When they shoot at a deer, they aren't going to notice the extra recoil because they'll be so excited.



The two loads will have a different trajectory and different POI.


----------



## jimboknows (Aug 18, 2011)

7-08...my daughter shoots it with federal (regular load) with no problem.  I love that gun.


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 19, 2011)

BonaireBuzz said:


> Does anyone have any experience in using the reduced recoil 7MM-08 from Remington (or other factory loads)?  I'm looking at a rifle for my kids and debating on whether it would be better for them to shoot a standard load .243 or the reduced recoil 7MM-08.  The one advantage in the 7MM-08 is the ability for move them up into more powerful rounds as they get older.  Thoughts?



Whichever you choose, make sure to get a gun that fits them; one made for small people; it'll help them to put the shot in the right place.  I think you could go with either caliber but if you want to stick with the same 7mm-08 rifle, plan on buying another stock; one for them now with a shorter LOP and one for later.


----------



## bcraig (Aug 19, 2011)

243 ,why load down when the 243 will be fine even when they are grown ?
You can find ammo anywhere and cheaper at that.
Just find a rifle that fits them.
Can always add length to the stock or trade to someone who is looking for a shorter stock for their youngster.


Craig


----------



## JKnieper (Aug 20, 2011)

I went the reduced recoil 308 route with my son.  With a kid shooting I prefer something that is going to make a big hole in the case of a marginal shot.  I know some adults that the same theory should apply.  I would suggest you go with the 08, which is a great caliber, and shoot the RR ammo.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 21, 2011)

JKnieper said:


> I went the reduced recoil 308 route with my son.  With a kid shooting I prefer something that is going to make a big hole in the case of a marginal shot.  I know some adults that the same theory should apply.  I would suggest you go with the 08, which is a great caliber, and shoot the RR ammo.




Bigger guns don't make up for poor shooting...  People lose deer all the time with large guns too.    Simply put, a proper shot with a .243 Winchester = a very dead deer...   

No doubt I'd go with a .243 Winchester over a reduced recoil anything.     I've killed enough deer with a .243 Winchester to know that losing one with it isn't the fault of the rifle.


----------



## JKnieper (Aug 21, 2011)

Buzz,
I went back and re-read my post and didn't see where I said that "bigger guns" make up for poor shooting. In fact, accurate shooting, derived from extensive practice and training, is without question the most important thing a young hunter should be taught.  Another fact is that young hunters, even well practiced and well trained young hunters, are more likely to make a marginal shot on an animal then a more experienced hunter.  After all, this hunting thing is a never ending experience in learning.  My point is that a larger caliber usually makes a bigger hole inflicts more trauma and makes tracking a little bit easier.

That said I shoot a .243 often and it is a incredibly deadly round.  I would never judge anyone who started a kid or new hunter with a .243.  The original poster asked a question and I simply provided my opinion.


----------



## cblack2925 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would start them off with the .243. I have had several .243s and have liked them all. .243 ammo is usually cheaper as well and will drop a deer the same as a .300 mag with a well placed shot. Be sure to get a rifle to that fits your child or they will find it uncomfortable to shoot and have just a hard time with the size as the recoil.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 21, 2011)

Buzz said:


> Bigger guns don't make up for poor shooting...  People lose deer all the time with large guns too.    Simply put, a proper shot with a .243 Winchester = a very dead deer...
> 
> No doubt I'd go with a .243 Winchester over a reduced recoil anything.     I've killed enough deer with a .243 Winchester to know that losing one with it isn't the fault of the rifle.



You're welcome


----------



## Dub (Aug 22, 2011)

I debated this, too.   Same two cartridges.  I went with the 7mm08 with the though that we'd start with some managed recoil for range work and familiarization with the rifle.  

Long story shortened, couldn't find any managed recoil fodder prior to our first range session (his 12th birthday).  Went to the range and let him shoot some factory 140gr Corelokt loads.  He did really well. 













He's a tall kid for his age, 5'11", size 11 shoe but he's thin like his mom.  I figured he'd handle it and was amazed at how he "manned up" and owned that rifle and load.  I'll not worry about managed recoil stuff now.  


.243 Win would have been the choice without debate had I done this a younger age for him.  Silly as it sounds, he wants to shoot the same round as I do.  He's seen my 7mmRemMags and the boxed rounds for so long growing up that when I made mention of rifles for him his eyes lit up when I mentioned calibers for him...."Did you say 7mm-oh-sumpin?".  "Yes I did, son".  "That's what I want, dad".  Decision made.....right or wrong.  

Proud of the little fella.  Hope he gets his first deer this year.


----------



## haskell (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a reminder.   If you handload, do not try to cut back on powder to get a reduced recoil load.    I have heard that can cause too rapid burning and dangerous pressures.   Follow the manual, light weight bullet and minimum tested powder load.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 24, 2011)

there are certain powders that are perfect for reloading reduced recoil loads. thats the beauty of reloading.  no different than what the manufacturers are doing building their reduced loads.  just use a trusted manual, there's plenty of reduced recoil load data in sierra books.


----------

